
Ask HN: Fanfiction? - Something1234
What is your favorite fanfiction?
======
amibang
DragonBall Z fanfic: Honor Trip

Cell changes allegiance. Kind of a rationalist fic that I rarely see anyone
else talking about.

[https://www.fanfiction.net/s/4746383/1/Honor-
Trip](https://www.fanfiction.net/s/4746383/1/Honor-Trip)

(Like most fanfics, it is unfinished, but at least the first saga, as in, the
main storyline, got finished.)

